
The Rise of the Lean VC – Consumer Internet Gets Its Own Investors - avk
http://steveblank.com/2010/08/05/the-rise-of-the-lean-vc-%e2%80%93-consumer-internet-gets-its-own-investors/
======
avk
This made me laugh:

In his indomitable way, Dave McClure describes this shift best, but I have to
screen-scrape his posts, paste them into Word and clear the formatting to read
them.

